# SOLD Custom Saltiga Ballistic 35-405



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

It's time to let this one go.

Best in-class custom daiwa saltiga ballistic 35. Built by Keystone Custom rods, formerly in PA. Additional pics on Keystone website. Made to showcase the Keystone brand potential. All the best Fuji components; trigger seat, titanium guides and tiptop. Weighted butt-cap system (diawa factory) with 29" to trigger. Perfect mid heaver for big fall fish and serious drum fishing. Excellent casting performace with 6-8oz. and bait. Subtle diamond decorative wrap above handle and matching guide wraps in maroon, metallic gold, silver, and red with xflock shrink handle. This is the finest conv. layout I have cast on this blank; titanuim SV 25 - 20 - 16 - 16, and N 16 - 16, with titanuim 16 tiptop. Total of 6 guides plus tiptop. Super light and super crisp.

Looking for outright sale.

$400 picked up from Frederick, MD 21703


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

More pictures


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Very interested. I'm in Gaithersburg. What is your schedule like to meet up.

Rich


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

If you are interested in selling this - I am interested in buying it. No response to inquiries or PM's yet ??????????

Rich


----------

